# Holistic Doctors



## Linda (Feb 5, 2016)

I've used holistic doctors on and off through the years.  I don't know if this is true or not.  
The source is following the news clip.  
_*Death of Holistic Doctors:*_

In the first half of Wednesday's show, author, and public speaker, Erin  Elizabeth ,  who's had a passion for the healing arts for nearly 25  years, shared  an update on a spate of dead holistic doctors. There have  been around  30 cases of doctors/ holistic practitioners found dead since  June of  2015, from reported suicides, accidents, and foul play, she  detailed.  One of the first cases was that of Dr. Jeffrey Bradstreet, who  had  published controversial research connecting autism with vaccines.  He  was found in a river in North Carolina of an apparent "self inflicted   gunshot wound." Jamie Zimmerman, a holistic MD, recently fell in an   accident in Hawaii and drowned, but there were no witnesses (as is the   case with most of the deaths), Elizabeth continued.  Read the full recap here.  I  doubt this link works as I copied it off an online newsletter.  If you care to read more it's on the Feb 4th  Coast to Coast radio  show, which you can google.  You can go to  their website IF you are interested.  I stopped listening to their radio  program 5 or 6 years ago as it was making me paranoid and scared.  I don't need that.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 5, 2016)

I still listen to the show when I'm up late and can't sleep, especially if they're talking about any natural alternative health topics, politics, conspiracies (which are usually just hidden truths), etc.  I like George Noory more than I liked Art Bell.  I think a lot of people in medicine, journalism, banking, politics that have gone "against the grain" have conveniently died or allegedly committed suicide.

Some stories are not ideal to fall asleep by, but I'm interested to listen, I have an open mind and if something's going on I like to know about it.  You won't hear that stuff in the main stream media, that's for sure.


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Feb 7, 2016)

I prefer to use a proper doctor if I absolutely have to! I am a hypochondriac, but I try to stay as far from medics as I can just in case they find something wrong with me!


----------



## Kitty cats (Feb 7, 2016)

Does anyone know of anything that will help arthritis


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 7, 2016)

MSM (methyl-sulfonyl-methane) 1,000 mg daily, and Turmeric (Curcumin) will help relieve inflammation which causes Arthritis pain.  Glucosamine Sulfate and a good Omega 3 fish oil (tryglyceride form) like NOW liquid lemon-flavored, is also useful for Arthritis.  As with any supplements, research side effects and drug interactions, especially if you have a health condition or are already on prescription drugs.


----------



## Kitty cats (Feb 7, 2016)

Thank u very much


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 7, 2016)

You're welcome Kitty cats.


----------



## Bettyann (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi Kitty Cats,
All those products that Sea Breeze mentioned are excellent... I occasionally have fibromyalgia...and at first signs...I start taking MSM and Glucosamine (the Chondroitin makes me sick)... and also the fish oil... Curcumin is excellent... It might take a little while, but I sincerely believe it will help to relieve your pain... It usually takes only 3 days for me to get my fibro out of the way again.  Some people don't believe this...but I KNOW it works...  I am not saying NOT to take Rx meds...but I don't and avoid them like the plague... 
I usually listen to C2C too... except certain programs, then I try to find something ultra boring and fall asleep in self=defence of it! heh!  Good luck to you!!
Betty


----------



## jujube (Feb 8, 2016)

Some people swear by golden raisins soaked in gin.  You are supposed to eat half a dozen a day.  I'm up to 72 a day.  Knees still hurt but I don't care anymore.  

No, seriously, people DO say this helps.  I've never tried it.....can't stand the taste of gin.


----------



## chic (Feb 9, 2016)

jujube said:


> Some people swear by golden raisins soaked in gin. You are supposed to eat half a dozen a day. I'm up to 72 a day. Knees still hurt but I don't care anymore.
> 
> No, seriously, people DO say this helps. I've never tried it.....can't stand the taste of gin.



Like um, maybe it's the gin??

Try gentle exercise too in addition to Seabreeze's suggestion. Movement (T'ai Chi or yoga ) can help increase flexibility and increase synovial fluid production which can help repair joints. Avoid pounding exercise like jogging which will create more stress and pain.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 9, 2016)

Glucosamine sulfate has helped me some in the past with my wrists, as has acupuncture.  Glucosamine is very slow to start working, though

Bottom line, though, is that there is absolutely no cure for osteoarthritis, despite what someone was saying on another thread here.  The only thing you can really do is try to deal with the inflammation, keep moving and keep your weight down.  Once the damage has reached a certain point, like it did in my hips where the joints were virtually destroyed, nothing will help but replacement.

That same someone said to get bone density tests for osteoarthritis, but bone density tests only disclose osteoporosis, which is a completely different thing altogether.  My orthopedic surgeon had me get a bone density test before my surgeries, but he said that was only to see if my bones were strong enough to hold the replacement implants.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 9, 2016)

That's what's so great here...   Non-Medical people can give medical advise..   As an RN..  I cannot..   It's unethical and illegal.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 9, 2016)

Medicine is not the sole purview of doctors and nurses.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 9, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Medicine is not the sole purview of doctors and nurses.



Really?....  Try practicing it without a license to do so..


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 9, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Really?....  Try practicing it without a license to do so..



Just because the AMA and their flunkies have the power to sic the governmental watchdogs on people doesn't mean a thing. Well, it does, in the sense that yes, they'll come for you.

But outside of that draconian measure, people have practiced medicine without licenses for millennia.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 9, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Just because the AMA and their flunkies have the power to sic the governmental watchdogs on people doesn't mean a thing. Well, it does, in the sense that yes, they'll come for you.
> 
> But outside of that draconian measure, people have practiced medicine without licenses for millennia.



Well...  I consider 12 years of additional schooling needed to obtain a medical license  to be power enough to be able to protect the public against Quacks and Charlatans.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 9, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Well...  I consider 12 years of additional schooling needed to obtain a medical license  to be power enough to be able to protect the public against Quacks and Charlatans.



That's the conventional view, yes. 

But there are what I will call, for lack of a better term, Old Ways. They have been employed and have worked for many, many years. The medical establishment wants to make them illegal because they can't make any money off of them.

Yes, there are practices that should be banned or outlawed, not because they aren't being performed by a licensed doctor but because they are too brutal or simply ineffective.

Who determines who the quacks and charlatans are? That answer will tell you who has assumed power and is laying down the rules.

Western medicine isn't always right.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 9, 2016)

Well...  you are free to frequent Witch Doctors if you wish...    I'll stick with my Internist.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 9, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Well...  you are free to frequent Witch Doctors if you wish...    I'll stick with my Internist.



Thank you!


----------

